# $2000 seems rediculous.



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, unless you are going to breed or show, I don't see spending $2000 on a pet puppy.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

When I was searching, I saw numbers this high, and higher, at high-volume breeders in Maryland. It was awful.

I've always heard $1000 to $2000 was the typical price range for a pet quality Golden from good lines.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What are they charging for their other litters?


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that - it does seem a bit high from 2 dogs that are not finished champions.

You will probably find though that "English Cream" breeders charge that and much more for their pups.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Of all the sites i've been visiting the past few weeks, i haven't seen them that high in price. I expect we'll be paying a little over $1000 when we do decide, but $2000 is a bit crazy IMO.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Just curious, where do you see prices listed on their site? I was browsing (quickly, I admit) and didn't see any mention of it.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Just curious, where do you see prices listed on their site? I was browsing (quickly, I admit) and didn't see any mention of it.
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
I emailed them. I knew they would be expensive because all the breeders sites i visit either have a price listed or don't. The ones that don't usually ask for a lot. lol, but i was blown away by $2000.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

While $2000 is on the high end of the scale it is not crazy if you consider all aspects. This is a breeder who has established themselves as being responsible breeders. They spend a lot of time and money in their love for the breed. Joanne has never attempted to capitalize unfairly on the "English Creme" theme we have spoke about. She is a breeder that can provide you with EVERYTHING you are looking for - pale color, true "English" type you spoke of (althoughI would categorize it more of a "European" type). She does all the clearances, establishes working and lifetime relationships with some of the top breeders in Europe. She is truly THE breeder you are looking for. If you are understanding that a pup from a responsible breeder will/should cost more than over the lifetime of the dog (12-15 years) how much is it really. And honestly the upfront price of a pup is small change when compared to all the costs you will incur once you get your pup - food, supplies, toys, regular vet costs, emergency vet costs etc). Please rethink this position as it is rather penny wise pound foolish. :wavey:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you exclusively looking at the goldens with pedigrees that go back to England?
If you are only looking at these types, I'd say that you should consider it. I only say this because many of the 'English Cream' breeders out there are a scam. Tanglewood has been highly recommended by people on this site. If you were to go out and pay $1500 at a less reputable place, I think you should just save the extra $500 and go with Tanglewood. Does that make any sense?

If you'd consider a well bred golden with all American lines with beautiful hues of reds and golds (and sometimes creams), you could probably get away with $800-$1400. My pup is on the high end of this spectrum and his parents are both medium gold in color. As the puppies have grown up, they look SUPER light. I'm actually worried because I don't want him to be white or cream! (Don't shoot me!)

Just some food for thought.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

In my experience, here in the northeast where prices are generally high for everything, well-bred Goldens are around $1000-$1500 with full clearances and well-proven parents. I think if you want a show prospect, you can pay substantially more, particularly if the parents are highly successful show dogs, but you can get dogs bred to very high standards for something more like $1200.

One note on prices: the $1200 price tag pays for itself if the dog comes from a pedigree with several generations of clearances and proven working dogs. If dogs all the way back for three to five generations have hips, elbows, hearts, and eyes cleared, your chances of expensive, painful health problems are dramatically lower. You spend about $700 extra up front over a BYB dog with no clearances, but you reduce the risk by at least half of a health problem that could cost easily $5000 or more (not to mention the suffering it causes for the dog).

Also, if the dogs in the pedigree have proven working ability (shown by hunting, obedience, or agility titles), then you're more likely to get a dog with a stable, biddable temperament. Even a CH is better than nothing, since it indicates that the dog probably has at least acceptable temperament.

Not all Goldens have Golden temperament, and aggression/biting problems are actually a leading cause of euthanasia in dogs. Dogs from great breeders with proven lines are where the Golden temperament is protected, and it shows up in nearly every dog. 

Be patient. The dog you want is absolutely out there, and the time you put into finding the ideal dog will pay off over hopefully the next fifteen years.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Just to clarify, my point here was that you can pay $2000, or more, for an inferior quality dog from a high volume breeder.

$2000 from this breeder, with her stature and quality control, may not be out of line at all.

That said, for a normal everyday Golden from a quality breeder I think $1200 to $1500 is reasonable.

Gilmour came from one of the best, and has 43 Champions in his 5 generation pedigree. He was $1200.



NuttinButGoldens said:


> When I was searching, I saw numbers this high, and higher, at high-volume breeders in Maryland. It was awful.
> 
> I've always heard $1000 to $2000 was the typical price range for a pet quality Golden from good lines.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Are you exclusively looking at the goldens with pedigrees that go back to England?
> If you are only looking at these types, I'd say that you should consider it. I only say this because many of the 'English Cream' breeders out there are a scam. Tanglewood has been highly recommended by people on this site. If you were to go out and pay $1500 at a less reputable place, I think you should just save the extra $500 and go with Tanglewood. Does that make any sense?
> 
> If you'd consider a well bred golden with all American lines with beautiful hues of reds and golds (and sometimes creams), you could probably get away with $800-$1400. My pup is on the high end of this spectrum and his parents are both medium gold in color. As the puppies have grown up, they look SUPER light. I'm actually worried because I don't want him to be white or cream! (Don't shoot me!)
> ...


 
Not exclusively. If we can find a light blonde American golden, we'd be happy. $2000 is just out of our price range. $800-$1200 (or close to it) is a little more reasonable.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

$2,000.00 is probably the norm here in New Jersey by now. Local breeders were asking $1,800.00-$2,000.00 4 years ago when I got Griff.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am hearing more and more that the puppies in the area are going for 1500-2000... that does not sound crazy out of the ballpark.... I agree with the others who have said that Joanne is totally reputable. You mention 800-1200 and honestly that is very much on the low side now. I paid 800 ten years ago.... as prices of reproductive vets, regular vet care... competition, clearances etc go up so do the price of puppies. 

I would have no qualms about getting a puppy from Joanne
s


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am getting my pup from NJ area and she is $1800. I paid $1500 8 years ago for our last golden. 

I have met both dog parents, feel the breeder is super responsible and knowledgeable. She truly loves her goldens, they are all show dogs, etc. Their temperaments are amazing and they are just beautiful dogs. 

I am actually looking for a darker, richer golden this time around  

Here's a thought...if you would be willing to show the dog in conformation, many times you either don't have to pay or pay a much smaller amount. The dog must get shown under the breeder's name, but essentially you will get gorgeous dog...it's considered "co-ownership". It might be something to consider to get a better dog, but it will require time investment on your side. Sorry I don't know any lighter colored breeders in the US. I have a friend who drove up to Canada for a golden - but I am pretty sure she paid well over $2k.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

xSLZx said:


> Not exclusively. If we can find a light blonde American golden, we'd be happy. $2000 is just out of our price range. $800-$1200 (or close to it) is a little more reasonable.


This breeder can legitimately charge that much because there is a very very high demand for her product. I bet she sells them without blinking an eye. If you don't particularly WANT a European type golden then I agree, spending that much at this particular breeder is kind of pointless. There are lots of great breeders out there in your price range.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You can go to www.goldenbreedersresource.org and click on kennel. You can find some good kennels in NC and Pa. It looks like the breeders do their clearances and are all good but always look at the clearances in person.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> You can go to www.goldenbreedersresource.org and click on kennel. You can find some good kennels in NC and Pa. It looks like the breeders do their clearances and are all good but always look at the clearances in person.


 
Very cool! Will check that link right now.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

looking at the dogs in her dogs ped's I not suprised at the price.


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Depending on lines, championships, and if the sire or dam were imported from Europe, the average price I have researched for a show dog or bitch is between $2,500- $3,000


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

luvagolden said:


> Depending on lines, championships, and if the sire or dam were imported from Europe, the average price I have researched for a show dog or bitch is between $2,500- $3,000



Can I ask where you live?


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

You might want to try http://www.kyonkennels.com/Retrievers/puppies.htm
They have lighter colored dogs. They are from canada, but they have proven backgrounds. Just a thought.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

luvagolden said:


> Depending on lines, championships, and if the sire or dam were imported from Europe, the average price I have researched for a show dog or bitch is between $2,500- $3,000


Sorry but that is ridiculous!! Nothing but marketing from the sounds of it. Frankly you could get on a plane, fly to Canada, and get a pup from someone like Kyon for less than that!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think $2,000 is reasonable for a pup from a reputable breeder where both parents are champions. If only 1 parent is a champion I would expect the price to be less and even less than that if neither of the dogs are finished. I would only think a pup would cost more than that if it were out of a very high profile dog or bitch. But even then, I would be surprised if it were much more than $2,000. I don't think we would pay more than $2,000 unless it were a very unique circumstance.

In Southern California it seems to be a range of about $1500-$2000 for a well bred pup from a reputable breeder. And that's for both pet and show quality.


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

I live in Missouri, But I didn't get my bitch from my state. She has exceptional lines, and is from a very reputable breeder that not only gets all health clearances, but is very careful to whom she breeds, and is not a large breeder like some. I can't tell you how I feel she was worth the cost, as she is not only beautiful, but has the best personality and intelligence. She takes very good care of her dogs and litters, and I have nevr heard a bad thing from her clients. She is there for me every time I have any question, and will be beautiful in the ring, already has been, and can't wait for future shows. It is expensive, but I'd rather pay upfront than to pay in the end with a sickly dog. When doing reserch, alot of the breeders that have imports with great lines were the same cost variable


----------



## 28garnets (Jul 11, 2011)

I am looking for a golden retriever puppy. I am looking for a good family pet. What should I expect to pay? I live near Philadelphia and I am looking for a good breeder if anyone could recommend. Also, I've been told to stay away from Lancaster because of the puppy mills yet I am wondering if there might be some good breeders there who are not connected to the mills. Appreciate any info.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

28garnets said:


> I am looking for a golden retriever puppy. I am looking for a good family pet. What should I expect to pay? I live near Philadelphia and I am looking for a good breeder if anyone could recommend. Also, I've been told to stay away from Lancaster because of the puppy mills yet I am wondering if there might be some good breeders there who are not connected to the mills. Appreciate any info.


In your part of the state, I'd expect to pay $1200-1800+ for a puppy. 

Contact your local golden retriever clubs and ask for a puppy referral:

Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Club
Links
http://www.gsgrc.org/breederref.html
http://www.njpbgrc.org/njpbgrc_website_new_007.htm 

All parents (and several generations back) should have Hips and Elbows cleared of dysplasia by OFA and hearts cleared by a cardiologist. Eyes should be checked yearly by an opthamologist. These are verifiable on the OFA website with the dog's registered name.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with AmbikaGR and will not repeat everything she has said. I know people who have gotten their goldens from Tanglewood. Joanne Cava is highly recommended and is one of the few "English" type golden retriever breeders listed on the organization's website (there are only about 20-30 listed). You get what you pay for.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

xSLZx said:


> People were recommending me tanglewood
> 
> Tanglewood Goldens -- Golden Retrievers of English Distinction
> 
> ...


That is far too much. I sell my pet puppies for 900 dollars with all health clearances done on both parents, a health guarantee and both parents finished. I sell only with a spay and neuter contract though and do not allow our puppies to be bred. But I loose money, I only breed for the love of the breed and for producing wonderful pets for normal families. But I guess some breeders choose to make a profit. ehh...don't spend that much, when you can get a wonderful, beautiful, healthy puppy from a reputable breeder that shows and trains their dogs, for less than half. Its supporting the idea that breeding dogs is profitable. Which IMHO should not be so.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

$2000 for a pet Golden? Not for me. Not saying that breeder is not worth it, just saying there are other options for a pet puppy. 

Do you need an Acura or will a Honda do just as well? Quality is pretty much the same, just don't have the luxury aspects/costs. 

If that is the going rate in NE, then consider driving a few states away. Costs could come way down and travel costs to pick it up would be minimal. 

For one of my goldens - I picked a breeder in NY. She was working with a breeder in NC so she planned her trip for when my pup was 8 weeks old. I drove 2 hours to met her at the NC breeder. 

If their pups are indeed worth it, and you have the cash, then be happy and go for it. If not, there are other options.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I paid $1500 its pretty much the norm here in Florida..$2000 is a bit high but not drastically high..


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Hmm, My Roxys sire was Chevy from Tanglewood. I emailed Joanne several times and she was very helpful. Roxys dam was from elsewhere and I did not pay 2,000. I guess it all depends on the breeding, whats behind the dog, the area etc. 

Best of luck in your search for a new Golden


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

kdowningxc, Are your dogs finished Am Ch or Can Ch? Because there is a difference in pricing... I just bred one of my girls(Can Ch/U-Ch) to an Am Ch and the stud fee was $1200 and usually all things being equal, the pups are often the price of the stud fee...


----------

